# Good news, Australians! (Culturebloom 'Flowering' quad)



## lara (Mar 25, 2006)

David Jones in Sydney CBD is carrying the Flowering quad!

I went there on a whim this afternoon (the quest for the perfect handbag continues...) and passed the MAC counter, saw a cute little pastel display quad and stopped so fast, my high heels left trenches in the marble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They've only got them in in the last week or so, and are the only place in AU to get them. They only have a weeny shipment, so if you want one, you'd better get moving!

I'm more impressed by it than I thought I would be. Every colour on there is something I'll use for bridal make-up, even the green and lolly pink - the whole quad is very sweet and angelic.


----------



## Lilah (Mar 25, 2006)

I thought I saw these the other week but then thought after I must of been dreaming as it wasn't available here ... obviously you have confirmed that I did in fact see it!


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 25, 2006)

Good news for you guys!  Seeing that picture makes me want to look for it again lol!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 
_




and passed the MAC counter, saw a cute little pastel display quad and stopped so fast, my high heels left trenches in the marble. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

ha ha ha haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  that made me laugh SO hard!! i can just picture you coming to a screeching halt!! only us mac addicts would understand!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Mar 25, 2006)

It looks so pretty! I'm happy that you guys got it!!


----------



## mspixieears (Mar 26, 2006)

Lara, thanks for the heads up!!!

I imagine you just made a LOT of Aussie/Kiwi MAC addicts very happy to find out about this!


----------

